# August 7 predictions



## Thank The Cheese (Aug 6, 2007)

Now that Apple seems to have confirmed the August 7 event, let the predictions begin!

The new brushed metal iMac seems a safe bet at this point. 

I'm crossing all my fingers that they will upgrade the Mac Mini. I am trying to put together a home theatre setup with a mini but am waiting for the next update. If they don't update the mini on tuesday, I think it is a strong indication it is soon to be killed off 

Anyone else have some predictions? iLife maybe?


----------



## chevy (Aug 6, 2007)

I expect a complete rework of the Mac product line, an updated strategy.


----------



## Qion (Aug 6, 2007)

chevy said:


> I expect a complete rework of the Mac product line, an updated strategy.



That'd be lovely.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 6, 2007)

So are you going to be able to watch it or do you have to wait for it to be over for to see whats comin.


----------



## mindbend (Aug 6, 2007)

The mini is dead. I believe they will make that official tomorrow.

The new iMacs (super thin being the theme) will arrive with a look that is similar to the current line (but a lot thinner and with new subtle changes like rounded corners, speakers on the front where they're supposed to be and multiple color options).

There will be no mention of the Pro line.


----------



## symphonix (Aug 6, 2007)

mindbend said:


> The new iMacs (super thin being the theme) will arrive ...



I'd see that as the most probable event. The iMacs are well and truly due for a new generational design. Apple tends to introduce mainstream, high-volume, flagship products at events like this and save the Pro product lines for trade events.

I would expect the new generation of iMac to be a lot thinner, neater, sexier and with larger and brighter screens. I wouldn't anticipate different case colours (an expensive luxury, in terms of production costs, with little benefit to users). I also wouldn't anticipate performance or features that are much above what we have now - the iMac is still, at the end of the day, meant to be affordable. Features that don't cost much to implement, and don't add to the complexity of it, are quite likely to appear, such as the ambient light sensors from the Macbook & iPhone lines.

The first pull-apart and detailed study will show that Apple's design philosophy on this one is pitched at simplifying the hardware and making it quicker and easier to service; something they were really getting good at with the G5 iMac that they had to compromise on with the Intel transition (just compare the insides of a G5 iMac to an Intel iMac and you'll know what I mean). 

So yeah, thats my prediction. Fairly conservative, I know, but I'd say its solid.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Aug 6, 2007)

no one thinking touch screen iMac? I know it is a popular rumor. 

and mindbend, don't say the mini is dead! nooo!


----------



## mdnky (Aug 6, 2007)

Either the iMac or the iPod.  Maybe we'll be lucky and get both.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 6, 2007)

New iMac and new Mini along with iLife '07 demo that will go along with Leopard.


----------



## symphonix (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank The Cheese said:


> no one thinking touch screen iMac? I know it is a popular rumor.



I think not. It makes sense for iPhone, or even for a portable device such as iPod, but for Macs its not really likely to be an effective interface option.



> ...along with iLife '07 demo...



That is a pretty real possibility, though I doubt Apple would host a whole press event day just for iLife. It might well sneak in there, though.


----------



## hawki18 (Aug 6, 2007)

I know it is not going to happen but would be nice to see Mac Book update.  New led Screens and a real video card.


----------



## andyhargreaves (Aug 7, 2007)

I agree, iMac is due an upgrade.  *If* the mini is discontinued, I would predict a lower price & spec model iMac to fill the lower end of the market - surely Apple would be foolish to ignore this sector??

Also, the current iPod models could be updated to match the style of the nano.  They've looked that way for almost 2 years, in which time the nano has been introduced and updated.

Also, apparently, people who subscribe to .mac will not be able to use it due to maintenance occurring at the exact same time as the conference.

Hmm.  Hurry up time....


----------



## fryke (Aug 7, 2007)

hawki18 said:


> I know it is not going to happen but would be nice to see Mac Book update.  New led Screens and a real video card.



I'd say forget about the "real video card" in the consumer notebook. The integrated thing works perfectly. See, if Apple were to implement last year's mid-level graphics or this year's lowend chip, the comments would remain the same: Underpowered graphics. They have to have some differences between the pro and the consumer line. And the graphics card is one thing where they can actually save money, which leads to those great prices for the gorgeous consumer MacBooks.
Everytime I say these things, someone says they could at least have an _optional_ highend graphics chip. But that'd mean more than just popping a chip in. It'd mean R&D costs. It'd mean price gap.


----------



## Qion (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't see what the big deal is with just buying a dedicated desktop machine. How often would you honestly enjoy a high-quality game on a 13.3" screen on your lap without a mouse? It's a compact, good looking, consumer laptop. 

Also, Intel's integrated graphics keep getting better. Might as well have current-lowend graphics instead of old-midrange graphics.


----------



## fryke (Aug 7, 2007)

(The "dedicated desktop machine" is a bit of a problem with Apple. Decent desktops start with the Mac Pro. No other Mac allows you to tinker with the graphics card. Which is a bit sad, I think.)


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 7, 2007)

Apple always marketed iLife with the Mac as your possibility for a "digital life". iLife, iLife 04, 05 and 06 were always released in January and worked well. I wonder why they completely ignored consumer software this year - what did the software dept do all year????
I think they'll kill the Mac mini off - it's too expensive for such a little machine.
And it doesn't even have a screen!!
You got to admit, that Apple is really expensive. A little computer for $599 without keyboard, mouse, screen or any other device. For $599 you can get a PC with 20" display plus extras, from proper companies like Dell, Sony etc.
Also, the iMac will be really thin and maybe in brushed metal, as said before by TTC. iWork will come with a spreadsheet app and I hope a new keynote and pages version too, with new templates and designs.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, it's 12:45 and nothing has changed at Apple.com yet.


----------



## mdnky (Aug 7, 2007)

The New iMac looks nice, but the glossy-only display is a bad move (or clever guise to force pros onto MacPro machines).


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, apple store and .mac are down, so somethings comin.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks like we might see this.  If it's for real (which I imagine it is because of Steve's appearance), then me likey.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 7, 2007)

Live update
http://www.engadget.com/2007/08/07/live-from-apples-summer-mac-product-press-conference/

New iMacs, new iLife 2008, new iWork including the new application called Numbers(spreadsheet!).  New .Mac changes

So far not a bad day for new things


----------



## Qion (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm pretty freakin happy about the extra 9 gigabytes of online storage I received today!!!


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 7, 2007)

I still don't know where I stand on the glossy display issue. My father has a glossy display hooked up to his Mac Mini. Whenever I use it I'm impressed by it. It looks great. But I don't use it very often, or for very long, so that doesn't say much. And I have seen him adjusting window blinds from time to time as the sun moves.

I guess what it all comes down to is, glossy LCDs look more like CRTs, but without flicker and curve distortion. Is it worth it? I still don't know. I miss the colors quality of my old CRT, but I really, really don't miss the glare.

As for the new look of the iMac, I feel like Apple just felt obligated to change it. I was never a big fan of the old iMac design, but I think it was better than this. This one looks cheesy. Maybe it's the sharp edges. Maybe it's mix of black and white on the face. I can't put my finger on it, but it reminds me of bad 80s movies.

It's a pity the bare-bones, sup-$1000 model is gone. Apple just keeps killing off and reintroducing cheap all-in-ones. Make up your mind already, Apple!

iLife '07 looks good. I'm eager to try the new Pages and Numbers. I do wish Apple would come up with more creative names, though.  The .Mac changes are great &#8212; it's big enough for me to use for real backups now. 

I was hoping for a little news on Leopard, but oh well...


----------



## Timotheos (Aug 7, 2007)

I have to kinda agree with Mikuro, when I first took a look at it is was thinking, "aye? They added a black logo and an ugly black frame to what was, a clean simple design.

BUT, after looking a tiny bit deaper into the matter I think its going to win me over big time. I wouldnt be surprised to find out apple had future proofed these things for touch screen use. 

What I started to find out about the old model is that I thought it was almost under designed, it didnt really have any attention to detail. It was one big plain surface, far too clinical for a company full of amazing designers who make products for designers (and the rest of the public). I think you'll find that this one, up close and perfect will look amazing.

I also like the idea of your desktop kinda 'floating' in this black space. All these concept macs people are coming up with suspend your desktop in the middle to nowhere with a glass frame (although it does look good). I doesnt  really give you enough of an 'edge' if you know what I mean.

I think this is probly a 'transition' model. I was reading an article not long ago about computers and what not, and they were talking about how software quality isnt improving at the same rate as hardware is and that the GUI is lagging behind so much because people struggle to accept change. I think this goes also for the way people interact with computers. So I think there should be something amazing coming for apple in the next few years.


----------



## chevy (Aug 7, 2007)

My prediction was not too bad. Ok, it's not a new strategy but a new iMac, a new iLife and a new iWork.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 7, 2007)

Well it's official, and I do like them.....except for the video solution.  From what I've been reading online, the ATI Radeon HD series of video solutions are subpar in performance compared to what NVIDIA has to offer.  Of course, this could just be under Windows (which is where it's failing miserably), but lately ATI has been falling behind in terms of performance and features compared to its rival.

As for the design, I like it.  It's different...kind of reminds me of a ginormous iPhone.


----------



## fryke (Aug 7, 2007)

I like that the Mac mini has been upgraded, finally. Wish they'd chop 100$ off its price, but I guess the time of a 499 USD mini is long gone.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 8, 2007)

The cheaper Mac mini is 499 in Austria (without tax).


----------



## fryke (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't get it. So how much is it when you actually buy it?  Also, that'd be EUR, I guess... With the weak dollar, that'd make sense, I guess. German store says something like 619 EUR (with tax), though, so really: How much with tax in Austria? Could be worth a trip for Germans.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't like that they changed the imovie icon, I think it's kind of ugly.
didn't they say upgrades for other things were coming?


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 9, 2007)

fryke said:


> I don't get it. So how much is it when you actually buy it?  Also, that'd be EUR, I guess... With the weak dollar, that'd make sense, I guess. German store says something like 619 EUR (with tax), though, so really: How much with tax in Austria? Could be worth a trip for Germans.



It's 499,17 EUR without tax, and with tax it's exactly 599. But thats only if you buy it online. If you buy Macs at an Apple Store (for example "Tools at Work" www.toolsatwork.com) you normally get 10% off. So then it's about  540.
Where did you see the  619 (with tax)??

Attached are the prices for both Mac minis in  in Germany (left) and Austria (right) so you'll see what I mean.



icemanjc said:


> I don't like that they changed the imovie icon, I think it's kind of ugly.



I also don't like the new iMovie icon. The star is way to thin.


----------



## fryke (Aug 9, 2007)

I chose "Germany" for www.apple.com/de, went to the store and looked at the Mac mini prices. There it was: 619 EUR incl. tax. But that isn't much of a difference...


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 9, 2007)

These are two screen shots of the German online store - I don't know where you're seeing this  619 price...


----------



## fryke (Aug 9, 2007)

Don't see it now, either. Glitch, either in Apple's system or my head.


----------

